# feed and LGD



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

When having a livestock dog in with goats, how do you feed with out the goats getting the dog food?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What you can do is build a private dining room inside the goat area with panels. You can cut a hole in it high up, only large enough for the dogs to slip through. They can manage some pretty tight spaces.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good idea NancyD


I find most goats don't like dog food, but years ago, I did have a goat, that did like it, so we sold her, now, we can feed our Dog right out there in the field with the goats, if one comes near his food, he will snarl at them but, not bite them, if the dog is the kind, that lets a goat push him aside and wants to eat his food ,you will have to separate him/her when feeding or sell the goat that is wanting his food. feed your dog, in his little corner and watch to see if your goats will eat at it or not.


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I have this issue - a couple of the goats LOVE dog food. So I have to feed my LGD when the goats are eating their grain, and stay around. She will snarl at some of them if they even look at her bowl, but then others can come eat with her and she doesn't care. I have trained her that if she doesn't eat when I feed, then it gets taken away. They learn real quick!

Now I am penning the goats up at night since its getting cold, so the dog gets her food left out all night.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. We have smaller paddocks, with only 9 goats right now, I'm mainly thinking with the NG girls. Coyotes (packs of 3-7) have been right on the other side of the fence! Landlord has given us permission to start shooting as he's up behind us and had lost a few calves.


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a LaMancha doe that likes the dry dog food that I occasionally give my Akbash LGD. I put his feed in the pan (inside the goat pen) and then take her out to milk, and she usually catches a couple of nibbles before she comes out the gate. I don't worry overmuch about it, since the dog doesn't seem to mind, and she never eats the whole pan. Most of the time, though, I feed raw meat and goats' milk, and the goats don't touch that.

I will say this, if you have coyotes, the value of a good LGD far outweighs any annoyance from "shared munchies." I figure if the dog is hungry, he will run the goat off from his food, and most dry dog food is primarily corn and soy anyway -- just like goat chow.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good to know. Another question, when you start with a pup do you have problems with them being overly playful of the goats, especially the small goats?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Good to know. Another question, when you start with a pup do you have problems with them being overly playful of the goats, especially the small goats?


 Oh yes, that is why, you have to supervise them at all times, when they are a puppy, if you cannot supervise then separate the pup from the goats. They are not allowed to touch any goat, paws off. Discipline when they get out of line.


----------



## Brooks-of-Judah (Oct 1, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Oh yes, that is why, you have to supervise them at all times, when they are a puppy, if you cannot supervise then separate the pup from the goats. They are not allowed to touch any goat, paws off. Discipline when they get out of line.


I agree 100%! I had to get onto my Akbash pup yesterday for being too playful with one of my does. He's about 10 months old and hasn't outgrown the puppy stage yet.

I was reading some information about LGDs a couple of months ago, written by An Peischel, who is an expert on Kiko meat goats. She said she never puts a young dog in with goats that are smaller than him. That's good advice. That means you put the young dog in with the mature goats, who are big enough to set him straight if he gets too "physical." The ideal situation is to put a young dog in a pasture where a mature LGD is already on duty, and the older dog will keep him in line! Otherwise, I would just keep the young kids in a kid pen close to the house, where they don't need the protection of a dog, and let the dog run with the big goats. Usually, having a dog on the place will keep predators away, even if he's not actually in the pen with the babies.

ETA: I have run into an unexpected problem just recently, as the goats have come into the rut. My buck was in with the does, and he kept butting one of the junior does. Finally, I put him back in the buck pen, and when one of the older does came in heat this week, I put her in there with him for the breeding, and then took her back out. I just was not going to let him hurt that younger girl. But that dang Akbash pup has been watching the buck and taking his cues from him, apparently! I had to get onto him a couple of times for messing with that same junior doe. He was nibbling her ears and even chased her a time or two. I got all over his case! She doesn't act afraid of him or anything, but it made me so mad that he picked that up from the stupid buck!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Thanks, We are right on the hwy and the exterior of the property isn't fenced- or I'd let a dog roam w/o being in the pens. I could put a dog house and tie out until I get a kennel, but I've always hated using tie outs (having outside dogs only- yes I know working dogs do it all the time I just feel so stinking bad). Will have to think about how to best handle it, in the mean time it's gun duty I guess.


----------



## 2wFarm (Jul 16, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Thanks, We are right on the hwy and the exterior of the property isn't fenced- or I'd let a dog roam w/o being in the pens. I could put a dog house and tie out until I get a kennel, but I've always hated using tie outs (having outside dogs only- yes I know working dogs do it all the time I just feel so stinking bad). Will have to think about how to best handle it, in the mean time it's gun duty I guess.


LGD are used to staying in one place for long periods of time, patiently and quietly. It's good practice for him.
It's best to teach him to ground tie. It's a way to keep him safe from predators that can kill a younger dog, and safe from cars too. It also keeps him from chasing stock when he's feeling puppyish but gives him freedom to practice his guardian instincts within a contained area.

HINT: use a harness not a collar: and it should have a ring in both the chest and on the back. The smarter dogs figure out how to riggle backwards out of the harness. Clipping the chest dumbfounds this. MAKE SURE the tieout cable or chain is steel, they can chew through everything else. ALSO must be tied around a very secure 4x4 post or even a 6x6 corner post of a building. Once they start throwing their weight into the harness to try to get after a coyote and such...they can pull up/pull out/pull down, whatever they are tied to.

I had a juvenile 130lb male almost pull over a henhouse on top of himself. I had tied him to the henhouse for the evening. Big mistake! He looked a sled dog pulling an RVcamper of hens behind him.

 Tied him to the sunken 6x6 corner post of the shed after that! Then he looked like a little dressage Lipizzan doing Airs-Above-Ground..but the barn held and he didn't move it an inch


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

2W, Thank you for that information! Well last night we shot the big **** who killed half my chickens a few weeks ago. They are now locked up everynight!


----------

